# [S] Base Support Email-adresse



## Winduser (16. September 2009)

also ihr habts gelesen, ich bräucht mal ne Email Adresse, vom Base Kundensupport.


----------



## pixelflair (16. September 2009)

Gibt immer mehr leute die wohl google nicht kennen -.-

Email Adresse von Base


----------



## Winduser (16. September 2009)

ich hab nach "Kundensupport Base Email" gesucht. keiner hat gestimmt


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. September 2009)

Google hilft... (wurde ja schon angemerkt)


----------

